# Last year plowing



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

This was definitely my last year plowing with my jeep. I had a really hard time getting enough customers and it hardly snowed so next year would be even harder to get customers. I have a Meyers plow that I would like to sell so keep my email handy if you want it now or next fall...10 years of plowing and it was fun at times but I'm just not into it anymore. Thanks to all the nice people on here and hope you guys have a great Spring and Summer!!

[email protected]


----------

